# Plants for shell dweller tank



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

I would skip the vals and try some variety of java fern, anubias or other plant that does not need to be planted in substrate. The vals will probably end up getting uprooted because of all the digging.


----------



## AshleyLegit (Jan 13, 2014)

I have java fern in my N. Multis tank and so far it is doing well. I tried corkscrew vals and they didn't last long with my little hooligans constantly digging them up.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 17, 2014)

I was planning to put small rocks down across the substrate where the vals would be and not to have any shells near them.


----------



## AshleyLegit (Jan 13, 2014)

That's a good plan with the rocks. I have sand in mine and regardless of where the shells are everything gets dug up. I could just be "lucky" and have really dig happy shellies though. lol

Also I totally missed your question about floating plants, I have duckweed in mine and yes, it gets everywhere but it is doing really well.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

sp33drhno said:


> I would skip the vals and try some variety of java fern, anubias or other plant that does not need to be planted in substrate. The vals will probably end up getting uprooted because of all the digging.


^ ^ ^ ^ ^+1


In my experience, i had this really dwarf water lily-like plant. . . .either my shellies had some salad or my sardine cichlids did
It was never dug up, but it was sure non-leafy green. . .they left the stems and ate the lily pads. . .


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Java fern and anubias definitely work. This is my newest setup. I've added anubias also since this pic. They don't go near the fern since it's on the large rocks. 

Bonus is my cpds love swimming in the fern. 










Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, java fern, with a bunch of anubias nana and nana "petite" looks great and is vdery durable. A tank full of anubias can be particularly beautiful when they flower...


----------

